# some idiots unleashed dogs get bit by mine



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

Im walking one of my pitbulls one day in an area that has a park on one side of street and a canyon area on the other...and this idiot lady comes walking up w 2 unleashed dogs, a german shepard and a mixed breed not sure what a lab and something else...i told her to get her dogs away from mine...she says 'mine are friendly' and i said that mine are not....so she mumbles and cusses and takes her dogs away......about a week later i see the same dogs running towards me, this time her ***** husband is w them and i have my pitbull who is more agressive this time and my wife has the mellower one....so as this ******* approchases with his obnoxious dogs i just mind my own business knowing full well whats going to happen...and it happens.....his unleashed dogs runs up to mine, and my pitbull grabs his dogs head in her mouth and starts shaking it around and wont let up...the idiot owner, as im trying seperate his dog from mine with a break stick i carry, is punching my dog in the face over and over, i tell the ******* to stop it...then he says hes going to kill my dog if it doesnt let go....anyway i break them up after a few minutes and he takes his bleeding idiot dog and starts to walk off,. i tell him to leash up his ******* dogs and this wouldnt happen, he tells me next time it does happen hes going to slash my throat. i said do it right now u ******* coward....15 mintues later here he comes again telling me hes sorry but that everyone knows its ok to unleash dogs over there and everyone else does (ive been going there months andnever seen 1 unleashed dog but this morons) so i say OK then Ill unleash my dogs next time , how bout that? funny thing is the next time im over there, theres the ******* w both his dogs off thier leashes running up to people and p'ing people off...youd think the idiot would learn


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow there is totally a reason for the leash law. I'd tell him no it's not ok to unleash your dog in public. In fact it's kinda against the law.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i live 2 block from a park where some douchebag lets his 2 intact pits run off leash in the mornings. Now... he doesnt let them get far away from him, but then, whats the point , might as well have them on leash. 

I used to go there and meet up with a group that lets their dogs off leash when I first had Tyson. Not good. Tyson picked up bad habits ( running far away following other disobedient dogs, going up to people , not coming back when i called him. I stopped doing that a long time ago. You have others letting their pits PITS!!! off leash. i go around that park now and head to another. Learned my lesson


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unleashed dogs in public bug me so. Wether your dog is obedient or not, it needs to be leashed in public IMO.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Unleashed dogs in public bug me so. Wether your dog is obedient or not, it needs to be leashed in public IMO.


totally agree, even if super-obedient , freakin zombie -cyborg dog, it still makes others uncomfortable. That is one of my biggest concerns. I have no right to make other people uncomfortable by sharing the same streets with them and my dogs.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good thing you had a break stick.
people are so stupid. the sad thing is he didnt learn. what an idiot.
your dogs are ok right?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> totally agree, even if super-obedient , freakin zombie -cyborg dog, it still makes others uncomfortable. That is one of my biggest concerns. I have no right to make other people uncomfortable by sharing the same streets with them and my dogs.


Exactly many people are afraid of dogs, and in the end they are just animals. No matter how obedient you can't say %100 they will not at one point decide to dart into the street. Having your dog off leash is risking the safety of your dog and others.


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

So, his dogs just ran up and yours instantly attacked? Even though the dogs should have been leashed, you should be able to control yours to prevent it from reacting like that. 

Now, if his dogs attacked first then its fair game in my opinion.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Many dogs would do that if they are protecting you. If some strange dog charged me Marley would attack in an instant. That actually happened to us a huge Rott jumped over it's fence and charged me and Marley jumped him as soon as he got close. I had to let go of the leash cause they almost dragged me in too. My brother grabbed the rott by the collar and I had to pry Marley off it's neck. Thankfully neither one of them was seriously injured.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

blackjer said:


> So, his dogs just ran up and yours instantly attacked? Even though the dogs should have been leashed, you should be able to control yours to prevent it from reacting like that.
> 
> Now, if his dogs attacked first then its fair game in my opinion.


So that makes it ok for someone to let their off leash dog bug everyone in the area? ABSOLUTELY NOT! Dog aggression goes hand in hand with APBT's and this poster had every right to have his dog on leash without a muzzle even if it was the most aggressive dog in the world. Look this is America where we should be able to walk down the street and not worry about some schmucks dogs that are breaking law jumping on my dogs. Also I should not worry if I have an aggressive dog because I have a breakstick (for the schmucks dogs) and I have my dogs on leash and I am being responsible.

This is what I HATE to hear this type of mentality. Just like mandatory spay/neuter, Oh you are an evil person if you have dogs intact even if you do not breed. No it is my choice to have intact animals and while I am being responsible and not a BYB no one should tell me I have to S/N my animals....
Sorry for the micro rant but this really pees me off when I hear this type of mentality.

I have DA dogs and if you are stupid enough as a dog owner to have your dog off leash at a park and it runs into my dog then I do not feel sorry for you dog who just got shook like a rag doll.  Leash your :curse: dog you  head! lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

blackjer said:


> So, his dogs just ran up and yours instantly attacked? Even though the dogs should have been leashed, you should be able to control yours to prevent it from reacting like that.
> 
> Now, if his dogs attacked first then its fair game in my opinion.


I have a dog ( puppy) with amazing temperament, extremely obedient, and never is the aggressor. If a dog came running to him, especially with me, my gf and Nina by his side, he might attack when that dogs is within close proximity, and he is a Rottie. How can you prevent a *pitbull* from protecting himself and his pack against a dog that comes running toward him. Of course, when someone looks back one can think about what other measures could have been done, but I see no fault from what hes posted.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

havent encountered anyone like that, but i've came across 3 stray dogs in the park.. i was walking Daisy and Dre at the same time.. the started to run up to us, so i stomped my foot because i didnt want D&D to kill these dogs.. mine wouldnt have attacked them, but if the other dogs try something, bad news for them


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This idiot at petco had his 2 little yippy dogs following him(kinda) off lease.
it clearly states on the door that your dog is only welcome if it's on lease.
what pissed me off is that staff saw this and didn't do anything about it.
The little dog kept barking at Bruno and trying to walk up to him, I kept having to drag Bruno away.
It made my visit an unpleasant one. Bruno is friendly, but I don;t want him meeting any dog face to face if he doesn't know them.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i hear ya, i encountered this the other day, and his two rats kept barking at Tyson, who doesnt bark back at small dogs. anyway the owner, gets mad at his off leash rats and picks up a stick trying to hit them , and they run off further away. i just shook my head...unbelievable.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would have thrown a fit at petsmart and made him put his dog on leash. What give him the right to be special? If you do not make it a point to correct the situation then you are letting the problem continue IMO. Stand up and speak how you feel it does not mean you have to be a butt about it but the rules are rules and should be enforced equally. I would have even wrote a letter to corporate about how the staff and mangers let that store have a free for all.... lol but that is me  :angeldevi


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

to tell you the truth if that guy was punching my dog i would have stop trying to break up the dogs and beat the **** out of him,for puting he's hands on my dog.thats one thing i dont tolerate nobody puting there hands on my dog.and if i see a unleashed dog coming toward my dog and the owner doesnt get his dog im leting mine go just to make sure it a fare one cause your dog can get hurt on the leash.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I would have thrown a fit at petsmart and made him put his dog on leash. What give him the right to be special? If you do not make it a point to correct the situation then you are letting the problem continue IMO. Stand up and speak how you feel it does not mean you have to be a butt about it but the rules are rules and should be enforced equally. I would have even wrote a letter to corporate about how the staff and mangers let that store have a free for all.... lol but that is me  :angeldevi


I totally agree with Lisa all the way around in both posts. I'm tired of reading/seeing people let owners of other breeds get away with things, that had it been our dogs we would be branded irresponsible and others would make us accountable, while letting the world know reporting us to the proper authorities.
An unleashed dog should be reported not matter who, what, where or breed.
Stop letting these idiots get away with what they consider luxuries, while we suffer the consequences of their disrespect for laws.
I'm totally annoyed right now for reasons I can't speak on but I'm so sick of other dogs getting away with  and my dog pays the price. I don't even have the luxury of keeping him in the home I want cause of idiots.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It like when I go to walmart and see some Chihuahua in the shoping cart or in thier purse. WTF gives them the right to take that dog in? Just because it's small?
Oh man do not get me started! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> It like when I go to walmart and see some Chihuahua in the shoping cart or in thier purse. WTF gives them the right to take that dog in? Just because it's small?
> Oh man do not get me started! lol


Seriously! I get so mad. If I walked up in to Walmart with Dumae I wouldn't make it thru the front door! Not that I would but its the fact of the matter.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Seriously how did you contain yourself from not breaking the guys face??? What a







moron!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It like when I go to walmart and see some Chihuahua in the shoping cart or in thier purse. WTF gives them the right to take that dog in? Just because it's small?
> Oh man do not get me started! lol


hahahahaha sarah used to work there. so anytime she saw that she'd be the first to let them know.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I would have thrown a fit at petsmart and made him put his dog on leash. What give him the right to be special? If you do not make it a point to correct the situation then you are letting the problem continue IMO. Stand up and speak how you feel it does not mean you have to be a butt about it but the rules are rules and should be enforced equally. I would have even wrote a letter to corporate about how the staff and mangers let that store have a free for all.... lol but that is me  :angeldevi


I mentioned it to the trainer I was talking with. She said she would discuss it with the staff later on, but i dunno if she did or not.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I feel ya about the off lease thing. I wish I had a by or a place to go to where I could let my dogs run off lease. I know Bruno wants to run so bad, but I'm at a loss of where i can take him.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> I feel ya about the off lease thing. I wish I had a by or a place to go to where I could let my dogs run off lease. I know Bruno wants to run so bad, but I'm at a loss of where i can take him.


Get a 15-20 foot lead and let him run


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Get a 15-20 foot lead and let him run


I've thought of that, but I don't really know of a place with enough grass and no dogs/people for him to be able to do this.

i just moved to this area, so I'm still figuring out what's here. Found an awesome trail,but it's high traffic. Bruno loves to go there and love on all the kids and people.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I feel ya about the off lease thing. I wish I had a by or a place to go to where I could let my dogs run off lease. I know Bruno wants to run so bad, but I'm at a loss of where i can take him.


Get him a poodle costume and then no one will care....right?


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

My neighborhood is the worst for unleashed dogs. Everyone here thinks it's appropriate for there ankle biters to run free one neighbor's little rat is always in my yard I always check before i let my dogs out but my husband doesn't and we have had a couple instances where my dogs have almost got hers i used to scold my dogs for chasing them and then nicely return her dog and politely say oh ur little baby was in my yard you know I have pitbulls you might want to keep her over here but this last week if it's in my yard i just let my dogs chase it and eventually im sure they will bite it or somthing but it's not really my problem anymore her dog climbs through the fence through this little hole and she knows it and don't care so oh well right? I have called AC and they came out and said well it's just a little dog just talk to the owner they refuse to pick it up.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Mrskocurek said:


> My neighborhood is the worst for unleashed dogs. Everyone here thinks it's appropriate for there ankle biters to run free one neighbor's little rat is always in my yard I always check before i let my dogs out but my husband doesn't and we have had a couple instances where my dogs have almost got hers i used to scold my dogs for chasing them and then nicely return her dog and politely say oh ur little baby was in my yard you know I have pitbulls you might want to keep her over here but this last week if it's in my yard i just let my dogs chase it and eventually im sure they will bite it or somthing but it's not really my problem anymore her dog climbs through the fence through this little hole and she knows it and don't care so oh well right? I have called AC and they came out and said well it's just a little dog just talk to the owner they refuse to pick it up.


im sure you would have done this yourself, so i am just asking:
why not just cover up that hole yourself?
not being a wise a$$, just wondering what obstacle is in the way of closing that gap in the fence, probably not something that could be done, im sure, just thought id ask. 
although the lady might deserve a lesson in keeping her dogs in her yard, her dogs probably dont deserve to get hurt. 
i can understand your frustration, im glad i dont have to deal with that


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

We have that problem in our area we live in the country but a couple of our neighbors let their dogs run free which on your property if contained I would be fine with but they are not! One dog is very HA and if it does not know you will cause lots of problems my friend who's a pitbull breeder wont get out of her car if she sees that dog on my drive its a shep mix and another neighbor has a staffy bull and he was unneutered up until this winter and its like seriously?? Letting an intact male staffy run loose in the area where people have their dogs on efence or invisible fence on their yards where your dog can now get to them! He was taken last summer too and dumped almost 100 kms from our place! And they still let him run free its sick! I always have to be careful with Domino our Rotti she's very DA and if any of these dogs are on our yard she will kill them and she's in her efenced yard and they can still harass her just ****** me off I've called AC and spoke to them and nothing changes so to me I'm at that point where if they get close and Doms goes at them I'm break it up but make sure the owner comes and gets the stupid thing to SEE what happens but ignorance is bliss I guess if they ignore it, it cant happen!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Some people never learn. Princess was much a DA towards both genders, she did not want any other dog in her yard. The neighbor would purposely let his rotti roam in our yard when my cousin would tie her up just to bug that dog because it was a Pit Bull not to mention how he'd curse her for staring at him (the rotti's owner) and would call her MF's, B's, Little F's and more. Just ignorance. That same ignorance got his dog hit by a car.


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

I refuse to fix it it's not my responsibility to keep her dog out of my yard it's her responsibility to keep her dog in her yard and we share the fence and i told her i would pay half to get someone to come out and fix it which i think its more then fair on my part because my dogs cant get out of the hole so i dont have the problem she does and she didnt want to do that she said well your dogs stay inside most of the time anyway so its not like its a huge problem. I have 4 kids i baby sit 2 others 5 days a week and i tutor 2 school age kids in math i dont have time to go fix a fence and im not paying for it all by myself so when her little ankle biter gets eaten im not going to worry about it. This lady lives directly behind me her neighbor to the right owns a doberman and it gets in there yard too. Apparently she never fixes her fence at all. Also this dog roams the neighborhood and bothers everyone on more then one occasion i have seen this particular dog be returned to her by people and them suggest she keep it inside. so yeah i could probablly just pay someone to fix it but why should i have to? If my dogs were getting into her yard don't you think HOA would demand i fix the fence immediatley ?? Dont you think AC would pick my dog's up ? Why should she get a free pass because her dog is not aggressive so she sais. I don't think your being a wise A** at all your right that would be the simplest thing to do but im not going to do it she will or she wont have a dog


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If you know that there are people like that there you have become part of the problem by bringing your dogs there.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

i think you should big the bigger person and fix it, cause lets say your dog finally get that little rat which it wont be your fault,but since you have a pit and they already have a bad rep i dont think people would really care if it her fault cause of the dog you have which i think it's wrong but thats what going to happen.so to avoid the problem you should fix it.but its all up to you.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I keep my dogs at home to avoid all that drama for my dogs protection.
I am not bashing but when you go out you get what you get.
The only way my dog will get into trouble is if a dog comes into my yard and into my dogs chain run.
That has happened one time and the big black dog that went into Stormys run, ran away yelping and has not been back. He outweighed her by about 30 lbs and she gave him what for.:clap:
One other time, when I USED to let Havanna outside in the backyard about 4:00 in the am, with out a leash (quickly stopped that manuever) she ran a couple of dogs off all by herself. She has beautiful recall thank goodness.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm glad your dog is OK. I have no tolerance for off lead dogs or their irresponsible owners. 
If animal control refuses to do anything, file a compliant with the police dept. Actually, you need to do that anyway since the person threatened you as well.


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> I have a dog ( puppy) with amazing temperament, extremely obedient, and never is the aggressor. If a dog came running to him, especially with me, my gf and Nina by his side, he might attack when that dogs is within close proximity, and he is a Rottie. How can you prevent a *pitbull* from protecting himself and his pack against a dog that comes running toward him. Of course, when someone looks back one can think about what other measures could have been done, but I see no fault from what hes posted.


So, every dog that runs toward you is going to attack? Im sorry, but my pitbull does not think like that and neither do i. Maybe shes just not old enough to be dog aggressive yet, but i feel confident that i will be able to control my dog (especially when its on leash) and not let it attack just because another dog comes running toward us.

Maybe your dog is feeding off the fear you have that the other dog is going to attack?


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> So that makes it ok for someone to let their off leash dog bug everyone in the area? ABSOLUTELY NOT! Dog aggression goes hand in hand with APBT's and this poster had every right to have his dog on leash without a muzzle even if it was the most aggressive dog in the world. Look this is America where we should be able to walk down the street and not worry about some schmucks dogs that are breaking law jumping on my dogs. Also I should not worry if I have an aggressive dog because I have a breakstick (for the schmucks dogs) and I have my dogs on leash and I am being responsible.
> 
> This is what I HATE to hear this type of mentality. Just like mandatory spay/neuter, Oh you are an evil person if you have dogs intact even if you do not breed. No it is my choice to have intact animals and while I am being responsible and not a BYB no one should tell me I have to S/N my animals....
> Sorry for the micro rant but this really pees me off when I hear this type of mentality.
> ...


I clearly said that it was not okay for the dogs to be off leash. I just feel that i am able to control my dog and i do it everyday while we are walking. Just because its a pitbull does not give it or the owner the excuse for letting it attack. When im approaching or being approached by other dogs i make sure that i have my dogs full attention and do all i can to prevent an escalation.

We all know what the public perception is going to be if a pomeranian runs up to a pitbull and the pitbull kills it. Whether the pomeranian was off leash or not, the pitbull and the owner is going to look bad.


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

Mrskocurek said:


> I refuse to fix it it's not my responsibility to keep her dog out of my yard it's her responsibility to keep her dog in her yard and we share the fence and i told her i would pay half to get someone to come out and fix it which i think its more then fair on my part because my dogs cant get out of the hole so i dont have the problem she does and she didnt want to do that she said well your dogs stay inside most of the time anyway so its not like its a huge problem. I have 4 kids i baby sit 2 others 5 days a week and i tutor 2 school age kids in math i dont have time to go fix a fence and im not paying for it all by myself so when her little ankle biter gets eaten im not going to worry about it. This lady lives directly behind me her neighbor to the right owns a doberman and it gets in there yard too. Apparently she never fixes her fence at all. Also this dog roams the neighborhood and bothers everyone on more then one occasion i have seen this particular dog be returned to her by people and them suggest she keep it inside. so yeah i could probablly just pay someone to fix it but why should i have to? If my dogs were getting into her yard don't you think HOA would demand i fix the fence immediatley ?? Dont you think AC would pick my dog's up ? Why should she get a free pass because her dog is not aggressive so she sais. I don't think your being a wise A** at all your right that would be the simplest thing to do but *im not going to do it she will or she wont have a dog*


And once your dog kills their dog there is a very good chance you wont have a dog either.


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> im sure you would have done this yourself, so i am just asking:
> why not just cover up that hole yourself?
> not being a wise a$$, just wondering what obstacle is in the way of closing that gap in the fence, probably not something that could be done, im sure, just thought id ask.
> although the lady might deserve a lesson in keeping her dogs in her yard, her dogs probably dont deserve to get hurt.
> i can understand your frustration, im glad i dont have to deal with that


I had a similar situation, the neighbors small dog decided to dig a hole under the fence and come into my yard. Rather than dealing with a potential mess i made it so that the dog was unable to enter my yard. Problem solved.


----------



## Glitter_Nights (Mar 10, 2010)

i have the same problem where I live. I live in an apt and the lady that lives under me has a male pit. I thought Chela was a little over 6 months old but The vet says shes only 4 months. The dog downstairs is 7 months old and quite a bit bigger than Chela. I always take Chela out on a leash even thogh she is very good with children and other people. Everytime I take her out this big dumb dog comes after chela and tries to bite her head and ears and I have tried to teach her to be calm around other animals and she tries. I have asked the lady to keep her dog on a leash several times but she will not do it. After a few time Chela snapped. The other dog is bigger than her but she has no trouble backing him up or taking him down. I have her on her leash but he always gets close enough that she can get him. Several time she has made the other dog bled or hurt him and the lady still wont put him on a leash and he obviously doesnt learn. What am I suppose to do?


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Unleashed dogs in public bug me so. Wether your dog is obedient or not, it needs to be leashed in public IMO.


Agreed so very true... Plus it the law! No matter how obedient a dog may be or how obedient you may think he/she is that is still not enough reason to walk them without a leash. Oh did I also say it was a law! I know we all break the law at some point in our life but this is one law that should be taken very serious and never broken for safety purpose. (Common since too) is too bad that law enforcement does not protect this law like they should&#8230;.. If I was a cop I would be fining anyone that i see walking a dog without a leash. Because it is important in order to keep the public safe.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

blackjer said:


> So, every dog that runs toward you is going to attack? Im sorry, but my pitbull does not think like that and neither do i. Maybe shes just not old enough to be dog aggressive yet, but i feel confident that i will be able to control my dog (especially when its on leash) and not let it attack just because another dog comes running toward us.
> 
> Maybe your dog is feeding off the fear you have that the other dog is going to attack?


It is nice you think that way. However thats just not how these dogs work. I have several dogs that wouldn't attack and a few that would. It has nothing to do with control. It has to do with the level of DA in your dog.

My dogs are very well trained and socialized and I still have DA dogs that would grab a dog that ran up to me.

Would these dogs pull me to get to a dog? NEVER. However a dog in our bubble is fair game.

I you like to know how you would not LET your dog open its mouth and bite?.. Also how long have you have pitbulls? Just wondering how much experience you have with these dogs around other dogs.

All that being said I wear steel towed boots and have a long leash I can use as a whip. I will pull my dog behind me and attack the dog myself if a dog comes near. I have no issue with kicking a dog in its face to keep my dog from getting a hold of it. Just because in the end the PITBULL will catch the heat and most likely get in trouble as it will be the one that does serious damage..


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> This idiot at petco had his 2 little yippy dogs following him(kinda) off lease.
> it clearly states on the door that your dog is only welcome if it's on lease.
> what pissed me off is that staff saw this and didn't do anything about it.
> The little dog kept barking at Bruno and trying to walk up to him, I kept having to drag Bruno away.
> It made my visit an unpleasant one. Bruno is friendly, but I don;t want him meeting any dog face to face if he doesn't know them.


Still reading the posts - but wanted to comment on this one. Not be be harsh on you but why are you bringing your dog to Petco if you dont want other dogs in his face? Petco is like a dog park IMO.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I've thought of that, but I don't really know of a place with enough grass and no dogs/people for him to be able to do this.
> 
> i just moved to this area, so I'm still figuring out what's here. Found an awesome trail,but it's high traffic. Bruno loves to go there and love on all the kids and people.


Take the long lead and find yourself a public baseball field and go there at dusk. Just be polite and pick up any presents your dog leaves behind.


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> It is nice you think that way. However thats just not how these dogs work. I have several dogs that wouldn't attack and a few that would. It has nothing to do with control. It has to do with the level of DA in your dog.
> 
> My dogs are very well trained and socialized and I still have DA dogs that would grab a dog that ran up to me.
> 
> ...


In red......


----------



## Larissa896 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know, my dog is pretty protective but he's still not ready to attack every dog that comes towards me. If he was, it would be up to me to prevent it- just like american_pit said.


----------



## BluePitsSoCal (Oct 5, 2008)

As for the guy punching my dog in the face repeatedly he stopped when I told him to, although he was big, but so am I, he hit like a sissy and it didnt do anything but make my dog sink its teeth deeper into his dogs face. 
As far as controlling my dog, i could have probably prevented the whole thing, but since Ive had these same dogs come running full speed up to me and my dogs on previous walks and warned the people about my dogs not being friendly, I decided to see what would happen :clap: and teach the fools a lesson. Didnt work apparently, as blake says. you shall bray a fool with wheat and mortar, yet his folly shall not be beaten out of him!
and yes the guy threatened to 'cut my throat' ...he wouldnt try it when I told him to do it now......I wouldnt call the cops just for that, guys get mad and say things like that, I really didnt feel threatened much, else I woulda called them or worse, not called them and retaliated


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

blackjer said:


> So, every dog that runs toward you is going to attack? Im sorry, but my pitbull does not think like that and neither do i. Maybe shes just not old enough to be dog aggressive yet, but i feel confident that i will be able to control my dog (especially when its on leash) and not let it attack just because another dog comes running toward us.
> 
> Maybe your dog is feeding off the fear you have that the other dog is going to attack?


*you said:* _Im sorry, but my pitbull does not think like that and neither do i. _

First of all, I think it's amazing that you have cross species human-canine mental telepathy powers and you can read your dog's mind !!!
*That's awesome!*

...I don't have that yet, but I'm drinking milk now, so who knows.

Now... my Tyson , like any other dog ( except of course, for your *superdog*), will probably react according to *HOW* that dog is running toward us, but honestly, I have to say, perhaps my dog does need more training, cause he would act defensive to a dog running toward our pack... 
(defensive meaning *defense*, not pulling toward.)

...you see, he's funny like that, he's one of those weird types of dogs that doesn't wag his tail and bake a welcoming caserole whenever strange dogs come running toward his pack.

*you said:* _Maybe your dog is feeding off the fear you have that the other dog is going to attack?_

Perhaps dogs do feed off of their owners' fear, but that's a taste that they are not familiar with from me.



blackjer said:


> I had a similar situation, the neighbors small dog decided to dig a hole under the fence and come into my yard. Rather than dealing with a potential mess i made it so that the dog was unable to enter my yard. Problem solved.


seems simple and direct, which is why I asked what was the reason for not just doing what you did and taking the initiative. good job on that.


----------

